# my finished rides



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i had a topic like this before but image shack wiped out my pics so i thought i would make another 

i know some of you have seen these pics before but i wanted to create a thread for my finished rides similar to marinates topic :biggrin: 



some of these are old builds but most of them ive done since i started posting on layitlow


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

You already know I like 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG< i love that wagon, it is friggin clean, and on the purple imp, did you airbrush the detail on the roof, and same with the red and black cadd, did you airbrush or brush paint the detail???


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks guys 

no airbrush yet ............all rattle can


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 9 2006, 10:52 AM~6535261
> *:biggrin: thanks guys
> 
> no airbrush yet ............all rattle can
> *


Fuck an air-brush! Looks like you're doin' a damn fine job with the cans. If it ain't broke, don't fix it! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i know it says finished rides but here is my tahoe thats almost done


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i really want an airbrush (its one of the many things on my christmas list)

more control and endless mixing colors and candies :biggrin: 

i almost get a lil wood thinking about it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nice rides homie  love that caddie looks firme locked up


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice builds homie. Hopefully I can get the skills needed so I can do some patterns like yours w/the rattle can!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Dope rides im lovein that gold bomb and that orange bomb what years are that and what kits?? Would you sell one of them?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nice collection.damn good job  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

luvin the 65 with supremes and the blue 59!


----------



## Tryso (Nov 6, 2006)

Aye man.. What is that Green looking car.. When i clicked save pic as to find out the name it said Sunnyog.. Its so nice! Id love to do 1... Get back to me!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys

the green car is a 62 impala conv its an amt kit

the gold and orange bombs are both 51 chevys ones a hardtop one is a fleetline both amt kits also 

everything is forsale for the right price make me an offer i cant refuse :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean rides homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Lookin sweet homie. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 9 2006, 11:02 AM~6535315
> *nice rides homie   love that caddie looks firme locked up
> *


X2


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey stilldownivlife you gotta PM bro!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

man ive been slacking on this thread so i thought i would do a lil update :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

LOOOOOOVVEEEE that bomb dude!!!! GEEEEZZZZ


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn bro you got some clean builds! The Benz came out firme!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 16 2007, 05:55 PM~7004573
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The 64 came out real good ! Man as soon as we started talking about your patterned roof i went to work on RED ROSE ! 

So I blame this kit on you !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that red rose is bad mini :thumbsup: 
id be happy to take anykinda blame for that :biggrin:


----------



## 8albert8 (Jan 13, 2007)

dam u got some nice models


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 16 2007, 09:46 PM~7006454
> *:thumbsup: that red rose is bad mini  :thumbsup:
> id be happy to take anykinda blame for that  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Still ! Your get better with build ! Like the drop benz with the logo headrest ! NICE TOUCH !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice patterns on that roof and the benz looks tight


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THEY ALL LOOK GOOD HOMIE! ESPECIALLY THAT MONTE!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

the sun was nice and bright so i pulled out the 07 cars for some pics


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Lookin' tuff stilldown!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

and a couple of the others i never added


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

NNIICCEE!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LETS HAVE SOME FUN WITH STILLDOWN M.C.C.!



Ok look at these rides ! 










As you can see i put #s on them ! The game is to match the title to the car ! This is all on me ! And a prize will be givin out on this ! 

Ok 1 last time THIS IS A TURE CONTEST ! Lets have Fun ! 











MATCH THE CAR TO THE TITLE ! 

HERE ARE YOUR CHOICE'S 

#1 ! THE DOPE DEALER 
#2 ! THE NEW TO LOWRIDER SENCE RIDE 
#3 ! OG CRUZER AT HEART 
#4 ! STUCK IN THE 70S BUT STILL A FLY ASS RIDE 
#5 ! OH SHIT I GOT SWITCHES 
#6 ! LOOK AT WHAT I DID TO GRANDPAS RIDE 


THE FRIST TO GET THEM I WILL RESPOND ! 


EXAMPLE REPLY POST ! SHOULD LOOK LIKE THIS ! 

C#3--T#3 FRIST # SHOULD BE THE CAR AND THE SECOND # SHOULD BE THE TITLE ! 


To be fair to other memebers only 1 guess per day PLEASE !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

C-T

#1 ! THE DOPE DEALER -6
#2 ! THE NEW TO LOWRIDER SENCE RIDE -5
#3 ! OG CRUZER AT HEART -3
#4 ! STUCK IN THE 70S BUT STILL A FLY ASS RIDE -2
#5 ! OH SHIT I GOT SWITCHES -4
#6 ! LOOK AT WHAT I DID TO GRANDPAS RIDE -1


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

car= name=
#6 #1
#4 #5
#1 #4
#2 #6
#5 #2
#3 #3


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

#1 ! THE DOPE DEALER =car 6
#2 ! THE NEW TO LOWRIDER SENCE RIDE =car 5
#3 ! OG CRUZER AT HEART = car 1
#4 ! STUCK IN THE 70S BUT STILL A FLY ASS RIDE =car 2
#5 ! OH SHIT I GOT SWITCHES =car 4
#6 ! LOOK AT WHAT I DID TO GRANDPAS RIDE = car 3


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

#1 ! THE DOPE DEALER - 6
#2 ! THE NEW TO LOWRIDER SENCE RIDE - 5
#3 ! OG CRUZER AT HEART - 1
#4 ! STUCK IN THE 70S BUT STILL A FLY ASS RIDE - 2
#5 ! OH SHIT I GOT SWITCHES - 4
#6 ! LOOK AT WHAT I DID TO GRANDPAS RIDE - 3


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 28 2007, 03:43 PM~7373933
> *#1 ! THE DOPE DEALER =car 6
> #2 ! THE NEW TO LOWRIDER SENCE RIDE =car 5
> #3 ! OG CRUZER AT HEART = car 1
> ...



How the hell did you do that so quick ! ! 



WINNER ! WINNER ! WINNER ! WINNER ! WINNER ! WINNER ! 


I PM you to get your addy !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Congrats Doc :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 28 2007, 03:49 PM~7373966
> *#1 ! THE DOPE DEALER - 6
> #2 ! THE NEW TO LOWRIDER SENCE RIDE - 5
> #3 ! OG CRUZER AT HEART - 1
> ...



Zack you were just a few mins off ! But your right ! Sorry ! 


ModelTech had 3 correct and BETO didnt get a match on anyone of them LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2007, 01:08 PM~7374112
> *Zack  you  were    just  a  few  mins  off !    But  your  right  !  Sorry !
> ModelTech  had  3  correct  and BETO    didnt  get  a  match  on  anyone  of them  LOL!    :biggrin:
> *



LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dog i like watching what you build you got some neat stuff I just thought i would have a little fun LOL! 

Sorry for pushing your new pics a page or 2 already so here you go i will pull them back up !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

na thats cool im still laughing :thumbsup: 

i wouldnt have got it right on 1 try .....i was thinking the orange 64 to be stuck in the 70s


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 28 2007, 04:13 PM~7374147
> *na thats cool im still laughing  :thumbsup:
> 
> i wouldnt have got it right on 1 try .....i was thinking the orange 64 to be stuck in the 70s
> *


Dont you remeber me saying that was a clean OG style ! LOL!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

either way they all kick ass....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

#7 for 2007

i think this is my favorite car that i have built so far


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

#1 ! THE DOPE DEALER = car 6
#2 ! THE NEW TO LOWRIDER SENCE RIDE = car 5
#3 ! OG CRUZER AT HEART = car 3
#4 ! STUCK IN THE 70S BUT STILL A FLY ASS RIDE = car 2
#5 ! OH SHIT I GOT SWITCHES =car 1
#6 ! LOOK AT WHAT I DID TO GRANDPAS RIDE = car 4
:dunno:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

never mind lol


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

got the rivi finished up 2day :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn dog that rivi is fuckin tight
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks homies 
i noticed i never put this lac up either


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

dats a nice caddy


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 24 2007, 03:57 PM~7971423
> *thanks homies
> i noticed i never put this lac up either
> 
> ...



i like that caddy 
nice work on all the rids homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 7 2007, 10:09 PM~7641603
> *#7 for 2007
> 
> i think this is my favorite car that i have built so far
> ...


thats gotta be one of my favorite builds as well,everytime i see it i wanna build one just like it,


i know its built after a ride in lowrider

but i cant think of a better name then " leanin clean..."


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys 

the 64 in lowrider was named project dos 

but i like leanin clean better :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im always slippin on this thread so here is a lil update :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-RIDES ARE LOOKIN FUKIN CLEAN BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet!! I love that 57 and that old skool 64!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

man ur pattern work is :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks guys


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice work still down :thumbsup: 
show us some new ones :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

OH DAMN! killer work bro


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys - im always slackin on this thread and puttin up progress in my 
stilldown's garage thread 

but i guess it is time for an update :yes:
here is a s10 i did for my buddy as a christmas present last year - its a replica of his real truck in highschool 
not my best work but he liked it 


















gold 64 traditional


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

clean as hell bro


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is the 61 ranchero i got from elrafa - thanks again for the hookup :thumbsup:
i loved this one because my first car was a 61 falcon (same thing car version)










































76 caprice i shaved the skirts off and trim ect 
coulnt believe the paint didnt come out a little more drastic but :dunno:
here is before candy 








and after 

















og type lac


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 8 2009, 11:15 PM~12644223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
Very tight paintjob, one of the coolest I have seen.

And also i REALLY like all your 64 Impalas, its my favorite car!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

64 vert 

























and the monte i just wrapped up ( still gotta get those mirrors done)


























there i think its caught up 

thanks for the interest :thumbsup: 
it always feels good to know people are checking your stuff out :yes:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

here is the 61 ranchero i got from elrafa - thanks again for the hookup :thumbsup:
i loved this one because my first car was a 61 falcon (same thing car version)











































I like the rancho :cheesy: 
the paint is of the hook :worship: :worship:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

no doubt looks killer


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 8 2009, 11:15 PM~12644223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have a question: Is it ok, if I try to do same paintjob on my 64 impala model car?
I just like yours so much that I just HAVE TO do that paintjob myself too!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 15 2009, 11:17 AM~12712098
> *I have a question: Is it ok, if I try to do same paintjob on my 64 impala model car?
> I just like yours so much that I just HAVE TO do that paintjob myself too!
> *


Siim i dont know if this comment will step on any toe's but my 2 cents on your question ! 



From my build time in plastic i have used a ton of ideas i got off of other builders ! Weather it be the color they choose , or their pattern style , hell even their engine choice but it always turns into something of my own cause as i was tring to fellow what they had shown and my own ideas started mixing in and it ended up my own peice ! 

What i am tring to say is watch what other modelers are doing ! Fellow the ones that you get the most ideas and help from to better your building skills ! But i am pretty sure no one here will say WHY YOU STILLING MY SHIT cause not 2 of us on here are the same and you will miss something or add to it that the other builder didn't do and now its your own ! 

I hope you see and understand what i am tring to say ! 

Even the greats of modeling deal with same thing ! Like back in the early and mid 90's when Mondo and David Anthony both built the Hollywood car aka Las Vegas Linc ! they both start around the same time and both cars showed off 2 differnt finished items ! 

IF YOU SEE IT , WANT TO TRY IT , AND IT HELPS YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW AND BETTERS YOUR BUILDING SKILL THEN GO FOR IT ! :biggrin: 

If it was to be kept secert then we shouldn't be posting it !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 8 2009, 03:06 PM~12644163
> *
> gold 64 traditional
> 
> ...


thats prolly my favorite 64 on here...everythings so clean and simple!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

@Minidreams:
Yea I see what you mean!   I just like to be polite with people here and ask before I use their idea  
I have some great ideas for my model car, but I would like to use stilldownivlife's idea of design on the body, it's very interesting and I love the result. I think my skill is enough good to do some fancy paintjob's, but I dont have that skill to think out some nice design!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: like mini said if i cared about that i wouldnt post up the in between stages on the paintjobs - its all just for the love of the hobby 

and i always love to check out new patterned rides :yes: 
go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL THE RIDE ARE SIK, I LIKE THE GOLD 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks 
i thought that gold 64 was kinda boring like i should have did a white top on it


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 09:29 AM~12712179
> *Siim    i  dont  know  if  this  comment  will  step on  any  toe's  but  my  2  cents  on your  question !
> From  my  build  time  in  plastic  i  have  used  a ton  of  ideas  i  got  off  of  other  builders  ! Weather  it  be  the  color they  choose ,  or  their  pattern  style  ,  hell  even  their  engine  choice  but  it  always  turns  into  something  of  my own  cause  as  i  was tring  to  fellow  what  they  had  shown  and  my  own  ideas  started  mixing  in  and  it  ended  up  my  own  peice  !
> 
> ...


thats y he the king :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 8 2009, 01:15 PM~12644223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's bad ass!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 08:29 AM~12712179
> *Siim    i  dont  know  if  this  comment  will  step on  any  toe's  but  my  2  cents  on your  question !
> From  my  build  time  in  plastic  i  have  used  a ton  of  ideas  i  got  off  of  other  builders  ! Weather  it  be  the  color they  choose ,  or  their  pattern  style  ,  hell  even  their  engine  choice  but  it  always  turns  into  something  of  my own  cause  as  i  was tring  to  fellow  what  they  had  shown  and  my  own  ideas  started  mixing  in  and  it  ended  up  my  own  peice  !
> 
> ...


  
i got my ideas from still down on doing patterns, and he learned it from you mini. that's why i like this forum, everybody helps eachother out. here is my 65 i've been doing between other projects. first time doing patterns.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that 65 is looking dope tequila :yes: :thumbsup:

X-2 thats what is great about the model section, i am always finding new tips and ideas on here :thumbsup: 


i just went out and got some Styrofoam plates to try to do the button tuck interior like gseeds was showing :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

are all your interiors primer color ????


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

usually either primer gray - flat white, tan or black :dunno: 
yeah i know i gotta step my game up a bit :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

your Caddy is off the Hook....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

any updates??


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: yeah i have one more i havent added 
thanks for the reminder & interest :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I LIKE THAT. TURNED OUT REALLY GREAT!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 19 2009, 12:13 AM~12746161
> *
> i got my ideas from still down on doing patterns, and he learned it from you mini. that's why i like this forum, everybody helps eachother out. here is my 65 i've been doing between other projects. first time doing patterns.
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 19 2009, 04:56 AM~12747127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! How could I miss this one!! SICK!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

A ton of great work in here man. Great job!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 23 2009, 09:13 AM~13976070
> *Damn! How could I miss this one!! SICK!!
> *


Same here! :0 I love that pattern style!!! :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks guys - i am getting my ideas and paints together for the impala buildoff 

i have been eyeballing airbrushes on ebay but will prolly just keep it cans for the moment


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Aug 17 2010, 02:22 PM~18334455
> *bad ass work :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 19 2009, 04:56 AM~12747127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sonofabitch thats clean. Lovin the linework man! :wow:


----------



## chevy214d (May 24, 2011)

fucking sick rides maan love that tahoe with trailer..looks chingona:machinegun:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

jus went through this whole thread, all your builds are sick bro! i really like the black vert 64 aswell


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

nice collection u got...i really like dat pattern'd out '64 wit da 5th wheel attachment. bad ass...:thumbsup:


----------

